# Looking for bow help



## Aaron Ploss (May 5, 2004)

My kids are 7 and 5 and its time to get a couple bows. Any help on what to get K/D you out there you have something?:SHOCKED:


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Daimond Edge package.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

At that age I'd be hesitant to spend a lot of loot. Get em a couple of Lil Braves and see how they take to them.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

ya that.

they will outgrow it by the time the check clears.


----------



## mecosta (Dec 14, 2004)

I got my son who is 8 one of the diamond edge last year. It was a great purchase. I got him the 19-29 lb. limbs. I can send in $50 (I believe) to Diamond and get new limbs that go up to 50 lbs. It has a huge draw length adjustment right on the cam that all you need is an allen to change. I fully expect him to shoot his first deer with this bow in a couple years. He will not out grow this bow for several years. 

The only problem I have with the bow is that it is a nicer bow than I have!!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Diamond, Browning, and Parker all make excellent youth bows that offer a ton of draw length adjustment, and in Parker and Diamonds case anyway, discount limb program so the youngster can increase in poundage as they grow. Browning may do this, but I'm not sure. At the young age your looking at, another good option might be the Mathews Genesis or Genesis Pro. These bows offer low poundage, unlimited draw length etc, etc. The Pro is a bit more adjustable and lets you use a conventional hunting rest. They cost $200 and under. Either of these would be good to get them started and are used in youth archery programs all over the country.


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

We have a 19-29 Edge hanging here on the wall. Although they are great bows to start with your boys maybe a bit young. Bring them in to Capitol or give us a call and we will see what we can do. 

Jay @ Capitol Archery
313.794.2776


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

i would suggest you buy used first. Then you can go up from there. Matthews Genisis is a good beginners bow. I have used in several archery classes to teach beginners.


----------

